# An image of mine is being used without permission



## davholla (Jul 8, 2021)

Pixsy found that one of my images is being used by a Mexican government website
See the original

__
		https://flic.kr/p/UeM8zu
_View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/14586608@N08/34286471914_


And the website
https://agricoladasam.com.mx/dasam/control-de-plagas-urbanas/
Not apart from the fact they have an entomological error (my photo is not of the species they quote  Culex pipiens and Aedes albopictus),
Is it worth paying for a takedown notice or contacting the website myself?

I guess probably not.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

_Paying _for a takedown notice? Send it yourself.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2021)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 8, 2021)

They are literally using the same filename as your flickr download link.  lol.

It's funny cause it says download disabled on your image, but I can still get the full-size version no issue:  photos/14586608@N08/34286471914/sizes/5k/

You should yell at Flickr for being a POS website who charges too much for the **** platform they provide and no one should support anymore.

Email the web admin and ask for a photo credit or for them to take it down.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2021)

Check the Terms on Flickr and see what's allowed; they might include use of your photos by others, depending on if your settings are public. Often by using a website that means you're agreeing to their Terms. You might need to change settings or stop using the site. (I quit using it when... I forget, it got bought out?)

You can issue a DMCA takedown notice yourself. I'm not sure how it applies to countries outside the US.


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2021)

Are they displaying it by linking directly to your flicker image or hosting it somewhere else?

If the former then perhaps you can edit the image while keeping it at the same URL. Paste an appropriate message onto it expressing how you feel about their theft. 

I did that when an eBay seller stole my image and used it in his eBay listing. Needless to say, the edited image did not make his item appear very desirable.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

compur said:


> Are they displaying it by linking directly to your flicker image or hosting it somewhere else?
> 
> If the former then perhaps you can edit the image while keeping it at the same URL. Paste an appropriate message onto it expressing how you feel about their theft.
> 
> I did that when an eBay seller stole my image and used it in his eBay listing. Needless to say, the edited image did not make his item appear very desirable.




Image link is: https://agricoladasam.com.mx/dasam/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/34286471914_8e6a8fc403_b.jpg


----------



## Rickbb (Jul 8, 2021)

Send a polite but professional note asking for credit or removal, whichever you prefer. See how it goes from there. A government site should be responsive.


----------



## davholla (Jul 9, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Send a polite but professional note asking for credit or removal, whichever you prefer. See how it goes from there. A government site should be responsive.


Thanks I decided to submit a case and got the response - we don't take cases to Mexico.  I will ask them politely and in Spanish for some money maybe £150 and hope for the best.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 9, 2021)

davholla said:


> Thanks I decided to submit a case and got the response - we don't take cases to Mexico.  I will ask them politely and in Spanish for some money maybe £150 and hope for the best.


Better watch they don't send the cartels after you.  Nasty lot them😁😉


----------



## Braineack (Jul 9, 2021)

davholla said:


> Thanks I decided to submit a case and got the response - we don't take cases to Mexico.  I will ask them politely and in Spanish for some money maybe £150 and hope for the best.



a case?   Just ask them for a photo credit or to remove it.  They aren't going to pay you.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

davholla said:


> Thanks I decided to submit a case and got the response - we don't take cases to Mexico.  I will ask them politely and in Spanish for some money maybe £150 and hope for the best.



Who is 'we'?


----------



## davholla (Jul 9, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Who is 'we'?


We being pixsy


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

davholla said:


> We being pixsy



Send a notice yourself.


----------



## Meehow (Jul 13, 2021)

Be polite and professional, good luck


----------



## weepete (Jul 13, 2021)

yes, you'll catch more flies with sugar than vinegar! 

Certainly no harm in asking them for a fee if you wish, takedown if not. But polite and professional is the way to go.


----------



## Patricia Blackstock (Jul 13, 2021)

I seldom post here, but in my defense I read and view lot!  The only way to keep your photos safe from being stolen is to not post them on the Internet.  I post my photos on my own website and also on Facebook. I do this with the knowledge that anyone may download them at any time, even though they are watermarked.  A friend of mine gave me a calendar last year, using my photos for each month. Even though these photos were "save for web" at  low quality,  the photos on the calendar looked professional.


----------



## ntz (Jul 13, 2021)

actually I would feel flattered if somebody did so .. maximum what I would do is to send them request to put there a credit .. I personally hate watermarks and signatures on photos .. who are we that we care so much for such a unimportant things ? I post a lot of my photos in best quality to for example unsplash .. If I have photo that I don't want to give anyone, I don't give it away .. I sell some prints and I am just flattered if somebody wants them ..


----------



## Braineack (Jul 14, 2021)

I find it flattering when people steal from me too!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2021)

For those of you who don't care if your images are used with your permission or not... keep in mind there are people who DO care.  For some, it's how they put a roof over their heads, feed and cloth their children, pay their bills etc etc.....


----------



## davholla (Oct 6, 2021)

480sparky said:


> For those of you who don't care if your images are used with your permission or not... keep in mind there are people who DO care.  For some, it's how they put a roof over their heads, feed and cloth their children, pay their bills etc etc.....


Very true.


----------



## Meehow (Oct 6, 2021)

davholla said:


> Pixsy found that one of my images is being used by a Mexican government website
> See the original
> 
> __
> ...


It doesn't seem to be a government website. Looks like a local agricultural/pest control company.

No good though that they used it but it happens a lot everywhere. Good luck with that one.


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 16, 2021)

Meehow said:


> It doesn't seem to be a government website. Looks like a local agricultural/pest control company.
> 
> No good though that they used it but it happens a lot everywhere. Good luck with that one.



Yes, you are right, they are a agricultural chemical company. "*At AGRICOLA DASAM we have been offering agricultural solutions since 1985 to strengthen the Mexican countryside. Our commitment to our clients is to obtain the best results in their crops through a wide range of specialized products in the agrochemical industry"*

Clearly marked on Flickr, copyright, all rights reserved, but easy to copy.

Hey, really nice photo!


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 16, 2021)

compur said:


> Are they displaying it by linking directly to your flicker image or hosting it somewhere else?
> 
> If the former then perhaps you can edit the image while keeping it at the same URL. Paste an appropriate message onto it expressing how you feel about their theft.
> 
> I did that when an eBay seller stole my image and used it in his eBay listing. Needless to say, the edited image did not make his item appear very desirable.


If you just want credit, just add your name to the picture on Flickr and don't say anything.  The picture would then be linked to the revised shot.  The question I have is when you replace a picture in FLickr, does the link change?


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 16, 2021)

davholla said:


> Thanks I decided to submit a case and got the response - we don't take cases to Mexico.  I will ask them politely and in Spanish for some money maybe £150 and hope for the best.





Space Face said:


> Better watch they don't send the cartels after you.  Nasty lot them😁😉


Maybe you ask them to send you drugs instead of money?    How about a bottle of tequila?


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 16, 2021)

PS  nice shot.  How did you set it up to take it?


----------



## davholla (Nov 16, 2021)

AlanKlein said:


> PS  nice shot.  How did you set it up to take it?


Like this


IMG_6802Water by davholla2002, on Flickr

Although it is better to put something behind it.
This is a better construction to do the same

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mG9qc1

You want to experiment with flashes behind it as well


----------

